# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  دراسة اقتصادية تهم القانونيين

## سلمى

مقالة عن الأزمة المالية العالمية (جريدة نيوزويك):

عصـــــــــــــــر بلومبيـــــــــــــــــرغ
ما يحدث الآن هو أزمة مالية حادة لم نشهد مثيلاً لها منذ ثلاثينات القرن الماضي .
الائتمان وحالات الهلع والانهيارات.
نهاية سيطرة الولايات المتحدة على الأسواق العالمية.
في كل الأزمات المالية التي حدثت في أنحاء العالم خلال السنوات الـ 30 الماضية.
ستكون التداعيات الحقيقية للأزمة المالية فقدان النفوذ الأمريكي لشرعيته. في الماضي كان كل الناس في جميع أنحاء العالم يرون أن الولايات المتحدة تمثل الاقتصاد الأكثر عصرية ورقياً وإنتاجاً في العالم وهم يتساءلون الآن هل كان ذلك مجرد وهم .
سنتذكر هذة الفترة على أنها لحظة خروج أهم الاستثمارات العالمية من الولايات المتحدة. طوال عقود. اجتذبت الولايات المتحدة كمية هائلة من رؤوس الأموال 80 % من المدخرات الفائضة في العالم – مما أتاح لها أن تتبع نمط حياة يفوق قدراتها الحقيقية. 
والتواقون لإعادة فرض نفوذهم، يدعون إلى اعتماد قوانين جديدة وإصلاح النظام المالي. في غضون ذلك فإن الدول الاستبدادية الرأسمالية مثل الصين .  فضلاً عن الدول الديمقراطية الاشتراكية مثل ألمانيا وفرنسا، رحبت بالأزمة بموقف يتراوح بين الارتياح ومقولة " حذرتكم من ذلك" كلتاهما كانتا تخشيان النموذج الأنغلوساكسونى، ولكن لأسباب مختلفة.
في فرنسا يخطط الرئيس ساركوزى لإقامة منتدى عالمي " لإعادة النظر في الرأسمالية، معلناً أن " شرعية تدخل القوى العاملة في عمل النظام المالي لم تعد موضع نقاش" 
ذهب أبعد من ذلك قائلاً إن الأزمة ستؤدى إلى " نهاية أمريكا كقوة مالية عظمى. 


انهيار نموذج العولمة وإزالة القيود, وهذا ما سبب الأزمة الحالية في الأساس. نحن نشهد الآن نهاية هذة " الأيديولوجية " ويضيف سوروس إن المستقبل سيكون أكثر تساهلاً وأقل تركيزاً على المضاربة وستنخفض الديون وترفض المزيد من القيود على القروض, نحن في خضم عملية لتخفيض الديون.
في الواقع السنوات الـ 20 الماضية التي سادت إزالة القيود وتحرير النظام المالي مهدت لحقبة وصلت فيها ديون البنوك إلى نسب قياسية بلغت 33 إلى 1 في بنك مورغان و28 إلى 1 في بنك غولدمان .

وبعدما أصبحت القيود أكثر صرامة على هذة البنوك, ستتقلص ديونها، وكذلك أرباحها، هذه أخبار سيئة, ليس فقط للبنوك , بل للاقتصاد عموماً، فخلال السنوات القليلة الماضية, كانت أرباح المؤسسات المالية تمثل ربع أرباح كل المؤسسات التجارية في الولايات المتحدة. وتقلص أرباحها سيخفض إلى حد كبير الدخل الوطني للبلد.
*-   * *انهيار أسعار المنازل, التي كانت قد ارتفعت بشكل حاد بين عامي         2005،2002 كاشفة سؤ المعايير الائتمانية .*

*مع تداعى بعض أشهر الشركات فى وول ستريت، تداعت أيضاً النظرة العامة للرأسمالية .*
*كيف يمكننا إعادة ترميم الثقة باقتصادنا*
*_________________________________________*
*انهيـــــــــــار* 
*الاقتـــــــصاد* 
*الأمريــــــكي**بقلم فرنسيس فوكومايا*

*        تداعى أشهر البنوك الاستثمارية الأمريكية، وخسارة أكثر من تريليون دولار من قيمة سوق الأسهم في يوم واحد. وفرض فاتورة بقيمة 700 مليون دولار على دافعي الضرائب الأمريكية: حجم انهيار وول ستريت. برعب قد يكون أضخم من ذلك . لكن في حين أن الأمريكيين يتساءلون لماذا عليهم أن يدفعوا مبالغ ضخمة كهذه لمنع اقتصادهم من الانهيار, فإن قله منهم تناقش كلفة غير ملموسة لكن أكبر ربما سيتعين على الولايات المتحدة أن تدفعها، وهو الضرر الذي يتسبب به الانهيار المالي "لسمعة" أمريكا.*
*     الأفكار هي إحدى أهم صادرتنا. وهناك فكرتان أمريكيتان طغتا على التفكير العالمي منذ أوائل ثمانيات القرن الماضي عندما انتخب رونالد ريغان رئيساً. الأولى كتابة عن نظرة معينة للرأسمالية. قوامها أن الضرائب المنخفضة والقيود الخفيفة والحكومة الصغيرة ستحفز النمو الإقتصادى.   وقد عكست فلسفة ريغان الاقتصادية نزعت إلى توسيع الحكومة دامت قرنا. وأصبحت إزالة القيود النزعة القائمة. ليس فقط في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بل في جميع أنحاء العالم.*
*     الفكرة الثانية الكبيرة أن أمريكا داعمة وناشرة للديمقراطية الليبرالية في العالم. وزهو ما كان يعتبر السبيل الأفضل إلى نظام دولة أكثر ازدهارا وانفتاحاً. لم تكن قوة و نفوذ أمريكا مرتبطين بدباباتنا وعملتنا فحسب. بل بواقع أن معظم الناس كانوا منجذبين إلى نموذج أمريكا في الإدارة الحكومية وأردادو أن يغيروا مجتمعاتهم بطريقة مشابهة ، وهو ما أطلق عليه العالم السياسى جوزيف ناى اسم " القوة الناعمة"* 
*    يصعب تصور الكيفية التى سقطعت بها مصداقية هذه الميزات الأساسية للنموزج الأمريكى، بين عامي 2007،2002 فيما كان العالم يتمتع بقترة غير مسبوقة من النمو، كان من السهل تجاهل هؤلاء الإشتراكيين والأروبيين والشعوب الأمريكية اللاتينية اللذين كانوا ينددون بالنموذج الإقتصادى الأمريكى واصفين إياه بـ " رأسمالية رعاة البقر" لكن محرك هذا النمو، أى الإقتصاد الأمريكى، خرج الآن عن سكته، ويهدد بجر بقية العالم إلى الهاوية معه. والأسوء من ذلك أن الخطأ يقع على النموزج الأمريكى نفسه: فواشنطن التى اتبعت شعار الحكومة الصغيرة، فشلت فى تنظيم القطاع المالى بشكل مناسب وأتاحت له ان يلحق ضرراً كبير ببقية المجتمع.*
*     أما الديمقراطية فقد تلطخت سمعتها قبل ذلك. حالما ثبت أن صدام لا يمتلك أسلحة دمار شامل، سعت إدارة بوش لتبرير حرب العراق من خلال ربطها بـ" أجندة حرية " أوسع نطاقاً : فجأة أصبح نشر الديمقراطية سلاحاً أساسياً في الحرب ضد الإرهاب. وبالنسبة إلى الكثير من الناس في أنحاء العالم، أصبح الخطاب الأمريكي عن الديمقراطية يبدو بشكل متزايد كعذر لتعزيز الهيمنة الأمريكية.*
*     الخيار الذي نواجهه الآن يتعدى الإنقاذ الكبير، أو الحملة الرئاسية. فسمعة أمريكا تحت المجهر في وقت تبدو نماذج أخرى ـ أكثر جاذبية. إن استعادة سمعتنا الطيبة وإعادة جاذبية نموذجنا تشكلان، لأسباب كثيرة، تحديداً كبيراً يوازى تحدى إرساء الاستقرار في قطاعنا المالي. باراك أوباما وماكين سيجلبان معهما ميزات مختلفة لمكافحة الأزمة. لكن المسألة ستكون صعبة على كليهما وسيستغرق حلها سنوات. ولا يمكننا حتى البدء بإصلاح الأمور قبل أن نفهم جيداً ما الذى حدث ، ما هى الميزات الحسنه للنموذج الأمريكى ، وما هى الميزات التى أسئ تطبيقها وتلك التى يجب التخلى عنها بالكامل.* 

*الوحش الذى التهم وول ستريت*
*    كيف تحولت عمليات " مقايضة الديون التى تخلف أصحابها عن السداد أي التأمين على الديون الهالكة، من مراهنة ذكية إلى مغامرة قاتلة*
*بقلم ماثيو فيليبس* 
*  كبار المتعاملين في عالم المال يمارسون طقوسا يطلق عليها اسم " عطلات نهاية الاسبوع خارج مكان العمل. وفي هذه الطقوس يتجمع عدد من اصحاب البنوك في مكان مشمس للتنفيس عن انفسهم والاحتفال بنجاحاتهم بصفتهم سادة الكون. وتتضمن تلك المناسبات حفلات علي اليخوت وزجاجات شامبانيا كريستال التي يبلغ سعر الواحدة منها 1000 دولار. وكانت رحلة قامت بها مجموعة من كبار المصرفيين فى بنك " جيه بيه مورغان" إلى منتجع ونادى بوكا راتون فى فلوريدا.* 

*قد أصبحت موضوع أسطورة  فى وول ستريت فى نيويورك، رغم أن ذلك لم يكن بسبب صخب الحفلات ( وكان هناك الكثير منه أيضاً ). أمضى أولئك المصرفيون معظم عطلة نهاية الأسبوع محشورين فى قاعة للمؤتمرات فى المنتجع وردى اللون والمبنى على طراز أسبانى لشحذ عقولهم بحثا عن إجابة لسؤال قديم قدم العمل المصرفى نفسه : وهو كيف يمكن تخفيف خطر الخسارة المحتملة عند إقراض أموال لأية جهه؟* 

*     لم تكن عمليات مقايضة الديون التى تخلف أصحابها عن سدادها تتم بهذا الشكل فى بداية الأمر. فقد قام بنك جيه بيه مورغان بواحدة من أوائل تلك العمليات عام 1997، وتم فيها تنفيذ الفكرة التى تفتقت عنها أذهان كبار المصرفيين فى البنك خلال إجتماعهم فى منتجع بوكا راتون. وفى تلك العملية قام البنك بحصر 300 قرض مختلف تبلغ قيمتها الإجمالية 9.7 مليار دولار تم منحها لشركات كبيرة مختلفة من بينها فورد ، وول مارت، وآى بى إم، ثم قامالبنك بعد ذلك بتقسيمها الى أجزاء صغيرة أطلق عليا إسم" ترانشيز" ( وهى كلمة فرنسية تعنى شرائح) ومن ثم حدد البنك نسبة 10 بالمائة من أكثر الشرائح المعرضة للخطر وباعها إلى مستثمرين فيما أصبح يعرف بإسم الإصدارات الإئتمانية المضمونة حسب دليل المجلس والتى تختصر فى كلمة بسترو. وقد تم إعداد بيسترو بواسطة تيرى دوهون التى كان عمرها آنذاك 25 عاماً وهى من خريجة معهد مساشوسيتش للتكنولوجيا وتعمل فى شعبة مقايضة الديون فى نيويورك ، وهى قسم أصبح يعرف فيما بعد باسم مافيا بنك مورغان، وذلك لأن عددا من موظفية السابقين تولوا مناصب رفيعة فى بنوك عالمية وصناديق وقائية. وتقول دوهون التى تتولى الآن رئاسة مؤسساتها الإستشاريةالخاصة العاملة فى مجال الأوراق المالية المشتقه فى لندن : مكنا البنوك من إزالة أخطار ديونها فى دفاترها وتحويل تلك الديون إلى مؤسسات غير مالية مثل شركات التأمين وصناديق معاشات التعاون .*
*     ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى أصبحت عمليات مقايضة الديون التى عجز أصحابها عن سدادها تستخدم لتشجيع المستثمرين على دخول أسواق ناشئة محفوفة بالمخاطر فى أسواق مثل أمريكا اللاتينية وروسيا. وذلك بتوفير التغطية التأمينية لديون الدول النامية. وفى وقت لاحق بعد إنهيار شركات كبرى مثل     " إنرون" و" ويردكوم"  تبين بجلاء أن هناك حالى ماسة للحماية ضد انهيار الشركات من الداخل، وكانت عمليات مقايضة البنوك هى الأداه المناسبة لتلك المهمة. وبحلول ذلك الوقت أصبح سوق تلك العمليات يتضاعف أكثر من مرة كل عام. متجاوزاً بذلك 100 مليار دولار عام 2000 حتى وصل إلى 6.4  تريليون دولار بحلول عام 2004.* 
*     وبعد ذلك جاء الإنتعاش المذهل فى سوق العقارات. فنتيجة لقيام بنك الإحتياط الفيدرالى بخفض أسعار الفائدة، بدأت أعداد قياسية من الأمريكيين فى شراء المساكن. وأصبحت الأوراق المالية المدعومة بالرهونات العقارية الوسيلة الإستثمارية الأكثر رواجاً. وتم تجميع الرهونات وتقسيمها بعد ذلك الى سندات أقبلت على شرائها جميع المؤسسات المالية التى يمكن أن تخطر على ذهن أحد، ومن بينها البنوك الإستثمارية والبنوك التجارية وصناديق معاشات التقاعد. وبالنسبة للعديد من هذه الوراق المالية المدعومة بالرهون العقارية. لجأ المستثمرون إلى عمليات مقايضة الديون للوقاية من عجز المقترضين عن السداد. ويقول روهان دوجلاس الذى ترأس قسم بحوث عمليات المقايضة الخاصة بمؤسسة " سلومون براذرز" و " سيتى غروب " خلال التسعينات من القرن الماضى: " حظيت هذه العمليات برواج جعل كل من هب ودب يسعى حظه منها، الأمر الذى أدى إلى حدوث نمو هائل فى هذا السوق.*
*     ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى أصبحت الشركات، ومنها آيه آى جى، لا تكتفى فقط بتوفير التغطية التأمينية للمنازل ، وبدأت أيضاً فى تأمين الرهونات العقارية الخاصة بالمنازل وذلك بالدخول فى  مجال عمليات مقايضة الديون. وعندما تدخلت الدول لإنقاذ تلك الشركة، كانت قيمة عمليات مقايضة الديون التى تراكمت عليها الى 440 مليار دولار. ويبدو أن الخطأ القاتل التى إرتكبته شركة آيه آى جى هو أنها كانت تطبق طرق التأمين التقليدية فى تعاملتها فى سوق عمليات مقايضة الديون. ليس هناك ارتباط بين أحداث التأمين التقليدى. فلوتعرض جارك إلى حادث سير أسفر عن تدمير سيارته فأن ذلك لا يعنى بالضرورة زيادة إحتمالات تعرضك لحادث مماثل. غير أن الأمر يختلف بالنسبة للسندات، وذلك لأن تعرض واحد منها للخسارة يؤدى إلى حدوث ردود فعل متسلسلة تزيد احتمال تعرض السندات الأخرى لخسارة مماثلة. وعندئذ يدب الرعب فى نفوس المستثمرين اللذين  يخشون إنتقال المصاعب التى عصفت بأحد كبار المتعاملين فى السوق الى المتعاملين الآخرين. وعليه فإنهم يبدأون فى البحث عن الضمانات، وتزداد التقلبات فى السوق، ويحجم المقرضون عن توفير القروض.*
*     وذادت المشكلة تفاقماً نتنيجة ألأن العديد من المؤسسات كانت مرتبطة ببعضهت من خلال صفقات مقايضة الديون "" فعلى سبيل المثال كان بنك ليمان براذرز" نفسه قد دخل فى صفقات من هذا النوع بلغت 700 مليار , وكانت شركة آى آيه جى هى الضامنة لمعظم هذه الصفقات. وعندما بدأت الأوراق المالية المدعومة بالرهونات العقارية تنهار، تعين على آيه آى جى بالوفاء بالإلتزامات التى تصل قيمتها الى مليارات الدولارات بموجب عمليات مقايضة الديون . وسرعان ما تبين أنها غير قادرة على تغطية خسائرها. وربما أن أسهم آيه آى جى تشكل جزءا من مؤشر داو جونز الصناعى. فقد تسبب إنهيار قيمة أسهمها فى إنخفاض المؤشر كله . الأمر الذى ساهم فى تفاقم الذعر.      *

----------


## Hajer

الجميل في هذه الأزمه أنها وسعت مداركي في المجال الإقتصادي
فكثرة المقالات التي تناولت المفاهيم والعلاقات الإقتصادية بأسلوب مبسط ،أدخلتني هذا العالم

شكرا سلمى

: )

----------

